# Innovative topics for Class XII CBSE investigatory projects.



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 15, 2015)

We have been given Chemistry and Physics projects to do and I want something different to do. There are a lot of projects to do in science but nothing that i feel is greatly "investigatory"(especially in physics) . I might have a lot of topics in my mind but i don't really remember such stuff right now. If you people could just name the topics or the basic idea i can work on would be great. I care doing this not for the marks but because I enjoy SCIENCE. One more thing is that would be great if you could suggest topics from electric circuits for physics as i have a lot of resources and of course its my interest . I have done soldering and basic circuit since class 6th and I continue to do so. 

I made my mind on a few topics like- 
1. Cyclotron (Physics)
2. Amount of Caffeine in Different samples of Tea.( chemistry)

- - - Updated - - -

Let your ideas flow in! please!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2015)

Any ideas would work. At least some?


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 16, 2015)

for physics project you can build Logic  gates ..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it. I have no idea, but ill research. Anything for chemistry?


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2015)

The element that can make bones glow - BBC News


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 16, 2015)

I need "project"

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you  [MENTION=118867]fz8975[/MENTION] ,im going ahead with projects on logic gates. im planning to make working models(circuits) and simple computer(calculators sort of something). Ill be posting videos on youtube for other who need help. Thanks for the topic =)

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] ,its a great article but im in need of projects, like something to work on or research on. These things are out of my reach. Something that can be easily sourced by the school or me would be a better option.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 21, 2015)

Im done with my physics project. No working models as my teacher didnt want us to. 9 days to end the holidays and im still left with a heck lot of work, along with all the holiday homework. please some easy peasy ideas on some chemistry project as soon as possible?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2015)

Any one?


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 22, 2015)

pH of different fruit juices


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah, I'm thinking of doing quantity of caffeine in diff tea samples.


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2015)

You may want to do some experiments on nutritional content of Nestle products..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2015)

Hahaha, that's innovative, if only you could have told me earlier . Now I don't have time, I'll just go with what I decided. Keep posting more suggestions, other will get help.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe you could test amount of MSG and/or lead in different noodle brands in India!!!


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 15, 2015)

Guys, I need a good topic for my Physics Project! Pls help... I don't have a lot of time left!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

GamerSlayer said:


> Guys, I need a good topic for my Physics Project! Pls help... I don't have a lot of time left!


How about wormholes, blackholes or wait for it....


TIME TRAVEL


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How about wormholes, blackholes or wait for it....
> 
> 
> TIME TRAVEL


It has to be "investigatory", something to show. Like using equipments. All that is theoretical.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone help me with a topic please! It has to be theoretical and has to be something that I can perform in the school Lab!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

GamerSlayer said:


> Someone help me with a topic please! It has to be theoretical and has to be something that I can perform in the school Lab!


Does your school's physics lab has semiconductor lasers? If yes, then try to perform the YDSE.


----------

